# HELP - i-did-not-set--mail-host-address--so-tickle-me SOLVED

## Moriah

I get this totally non-informative message when I try to send an email from a server that had been working.  The server had its hostname changed today, and I assume I need to inform sendmail of that fact because it is to brain-dead to figure it out on its own, but I can't figure out where or what to change.  The message i-did-not-set--mail-host-address--so-tickle-me is non-googlable because it is in email addresses *EVERYWHERE*!    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Does anybody know what needs to change besides the contents of /etc/hostname when I change the hostname?  Everything else stays the same: the ip address, all the web pages, etc.  

I am also running wu-imap and squirrelmail on this machine, but I gotta get sendmail working first, or these others won't work anyway.

I have verified that sendmail can receive email, but barfs with abounce containing the following when I try to send mail:

```

Reporting-MTA: dns; xxx.yyy.zzz

Arrival-Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2012 16:30:01 -0500

Final-Recipient: RFC822; me@aaa.bbb

Action: failed

Status: 5.1.8

Diagnostic-Code: SMTP; 553 5.1.8 <root@xxx.i-did-not-set--mail-host-address--so-tickle-me>... Domain of sender address root@xxx.i-did-not-set--mail-host-address--so-tickle-me does not exist

Last-Attempt-Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2012 16:30:01 -0500

[3/3:message/rfc822 Hide]

From: root <root@xxx.i-did-not-set--mail-host-address--so-tickle-me>

To: me@aaa.bbb

Subject: foo

Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2012 16:30:01 -0500

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii

bar

```

I have changed the fqdn to protect the guilty.    :Wink: 

----------

## Moriah

Problem solved!    :Very Happy: 

This has nothing to do with sendmail or anything in the mail server area; it is generated by emacs rmail !!!    :Shocked: 

StOOpid emacs inserts this if the emacs lisp variable "mail-host-address" is not set before rmail sends an email.    :Mad: 

You would think they could have chosen a way to indicate that emacs did this, and not the mail server!    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

